

Ask HN: Open Source project (Python) - afeezaziz

Hi,<p>I am interested in contributing to open source projects that are using Python.<p>I never contributed to open source project before but I would like to start now. Nevertheless, I know that there are a lot of libraries and frameworks in Python so I am not interested in those. I am more interested in maintaining/contributing an application(eg: Blender)<p>Do you know where can I start?
======
rhizome31
Check <https://openhatch.org/>

There are a few end user apps written in Python that are seeking contributors
(Serpentine, MV3D...)

~~~
afeezaziz
This is awesome. Thanks!

------
achompas
I'd start by looking at Github and Pycoder's Weekly for some possibilities. If
you see something that catches your interest, send the author a message!

~~~
afeezaziz
Thanks! Already on Github and subscribed to PyCoder!

------
adamof
guake! (:

